# Audax at Meriden (Heart of England Rally) 17 May 2008



## robgul (13 Feb 2008)

ONLINE BOOKING for the 100 + 160Km Audax events is available NOW using Paypal. 

The details are at : www.southernwheelers.org.uk 

No need for SAEs, included in the online price. AudaxUK/CTC members and non-members may all enter online. 


Rob


----------



## wafflycat (13 Feb 2008)

Robthetallbloke?


----------



## robgul (14 Feb 2008)

wafflycat said:


> Robthetallbloke?




The very same - also visible in the flesh at www.macride.org.uk 

Rob


----------



## wafflycat (15 Feb 2008)

*huggles* 
How you doing these days?


----------



## Dave5N (19 Feb 2008)

ARe you in the Stratford then Robgul?


----------



## robgul (20 Feb 2008)

Dave5N said:


> ARe you in the Stratford then Robgul?



err, yes ... I'm the chap that organises the MacRide - see www.macride.org.uk in September each year

Where are you?

Rob


----------



## Dave5N (20 Feb 2008)

You've got a few new kids now haven't you? Saw them at the 'cross there. I heard there's a new Go Ride scheme been set up - well done!


----------

